# Manitoba (Canada)



## LENS (May 23, 2013)

hi all , can anybody let me know if you have family / friends in the province: Manitoba (Canada)
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Why are you asking such a question?


----------



## ac15841 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi is it possible to apply for Manitoba without relatives or friends? Coz I'll be the first one who's interested to apply and move there.. any advise is very much appreciated...


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

ac15841 said:


> Hi is it possible to apply for Manitoba without relatives or friends? Coz I'll be the first one who's interested to apply and move there.. any advise is very much appreciated...


you need to have a connection in Manitoba. without it, it is not possible


----------

